# Saw a spinning wheel for sale..advice



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Double drive single treadle plus lazy Kate and three bobbins for $350. An ashford traditional. Does that sound like a fair price? The seller didn't post why they were selling. 

Perhaps she would take $300. Thought I would ask here. Thanks.

Cheryl


----------



## jenjoyo (Sep 21, 2011)

I think it's a good price as long as everything is in good condition.


----------



## janetec (Jan 29, 2015)

Good price! I would certainly pursue it.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I am going to see it on Sunday. I am so excited.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh boy wish it is Sunday already. Offer her 300 and see if she will tske it. Most likely she will if you bring cash.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> Double drive single treadle plus lazy Kate and three bobbins for $350. An ashford traditional. Does that sound like a fair price? The seller didn't post why they were selling.
> 
> Perhaps she would take $300. Thought I would ask here. Thanks.
> 
> Cheryl


absolutely, didn't say how large lazy Kate is but the verticals are approx. $25 and the ones that lay down are approx. $65.... plus bobbins... offer her the $300, but bring the $350, just in case she won't come down. It appears that the lazy kate might have been included.... here is a link for pix of 'Ashford Traditionals'.... check out to see which she has... one would be a great bargain at $350, one would not...

http://www.google.com/search?newwindow=1&safe=active&q=ashford+traditional+spinning+wheel&oq=ashford+tradi&gs_l=serp.3.0.0l10.91667.94660.0.95793.13.12.0.1.1.0.494.1843.0j11j4-1.12.0....0...1c.1.64.serp..0.13.1855...0i67j0i131j35i39j0i3j0i10j0i20.jst3JicvVaY


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

You can get parts for the wheels. On the foot pedal the part that makes the wheel go round is a leather pc small change to replace. The springs are small change to. But it should at least work for you to try it.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> You can get parts for the wheels. On the foot pedal the part that makes the wheel go round is a leather pc small change to replace. The springs are small change to. But it should at least work for you to try it.


Not sure how good the pic will come out but.....when I go on Sunday, she is going to show me how to use it. She was very nice and said she has 4 and no room for them all.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Looks like a very nice wheel. I learned on and used a traditional single treadle Ashford for years (and years). Have fun!


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Good luck and keep us posted. I've been looking for one of these so I'm anxious to hear how you like it.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I will keep you all posted. I am so excited. If you have Craigslist....check it out. I was checking everyday.


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Hmmm. It doesn't look like a double dtive to me. It looks like it's scotch tension. Still a good deal, just be sure you see it in operation.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow what a nice wheel. Looks like mine but much newer. You will love it. I think it is worth the 350. she wants for it but try 300. any way My DH made my lazykate looks just like that. Oh what fun you are going to have I do not think you will need any parts for a while but they are around to purchase.


----------



## Jennydan (Apr 6, 2016)

Good luck. You will have fun! Check that the wheel is running true, not wobbling. Most other probs are easily fixed. You can never have too many bobbins, so good that you are getting three.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Pam in LR said:


> Hmmm. It doesn't look like a double dtive to me. It looks like it's scotch tension. Still a good deal, just be sure you see it in operation.


I, of course, have no clue what that even means. Lol. I have a lot to learn.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Jennydan said:


> Good luck. You will have fun! Check that the wheel is running true, not wobbling. Most other probs are easily fixed. You can never have too many bobbins, so good that you are getting three.


When I go to see it, she is going to show me how it spins so I guess I will see how it is then. I am so excited.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Wow what a nice wheel. Looks like mine but much newer. You will love it. I think it is worth the 350. she wants for it but try 300. any way My DH made my lazykate looks just like that. Oh what fun you are going to have I do not think you will need any parts for a while but they are around to purchase.


Thanks. I am so excited about this. I am ok now with my drop spindle and today going to try on the Navajo spindle. So much to learn.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I got mine for $150 (pic in avatar) jump on it, Ashford parts still fit.


----------



## ellisretired (Apr 1, 2014)

I bought ashford traditional last year for 300 great condition sold because she had many other wheels was sad to let it go


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I would try it out to make sure everything is working as it should.


----------



## RetiredPacaMama (May 2, 2016)

Hi Cheryl
I sold the same wheel with bobbins and 8 oz of alpaca fiber for $300 on Craigs List back in Nov. I compared with the price of new Traditional wheels and dropped to $300. It sold very quickly. You going over to the wheel? Lita :sm24:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

RetiredPacaMama said:


> Hi Cheryl
> I sold the same wheel with bobbins and 8 oz of alpaca fiber for $300 on Craigs List back in Nov. I compared with the price of new Traditional wheels and dropped to $300. It sold very quickly. You going over to the wheel? Lita :sm24:


I think more adding it to what I am learning. Doing ok with the spindle and so want to learn the wheel. Cannot wait to give it a try. Anxious for Sunday.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Sounds like a VERY good price for an Ashford Traditional, as long as everything's working, of course.

Hazel


----------



## Jennydan (Apr 6, 2016)

I thought it was scotch drive too. Couldn't see the detail very well. I think scotch drive would suit a beginner better, but one would soon get used to double drive.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Mine is the 1975 Ashford Traditional and it's scotch tension, you're going to love it!!!!!


----------



## Laurel Beale (Jan 17, 2014)

Offer the less, I picked up an Ashford Elizabeth for $100 in our penny saver flyer which has gone out of business. New , they are $900. Don't think I know new price of traditional. Now mine I s a single treadle, but great bargain. Find out how old, how many owners , etc. I like double treadle as I have a double treadle Lendrum,but have been putting my stocking feet both on the single and getting used to it. Think I could buy a conversion kit, but just have not so far.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------

